# First time commanding a platoon on parade!!!!



## cursedhighlander (17 Feb 2005)

Hey all I got to command a platoon tonight!!!! But I had problems because I was helping people practice with right turn on the march and I couldn't keep in line with my platoon. My RSM noted me on that and I was wondering if anyone else has any experience with commanding platoons and what their feelings are on it?


----------



## Chang (17 Feb 2005)

its fun. make sure you are loud and that everyone can hear you. your drill should be better then the others just to show them how proper drill is suppose to be done. don't mumble and make sure you call the right commands and stay in time with your troop/platoon if you're on the march


----------



## Zedic_1913 (17 Feb 2005)

Well I've got experiance commanding platoons, and my opinion on it is that it is necessary and an excellent way to build the confidence of a NCO (or cadet for that matter).  When your in front of a platoon everyone is watching you, so it is imperative that you always look sharp, exercise precision in your personal drill and call your commands in a clear and concise manner.  Obviously this comes with practice, just don't get too worked up or worried ... be confident in your own abilities.  As for staying in line with your troops, look out the corner of your eye ... know which rank is the middle rank (or in between the two ranks) and strive to stay in that spot ... again it takes practice.

Also it seems you have my avatar you'd best sort that out (sarcasm, I really don't care).


----------



## primer (18 Feb 2005)

Did you feal a good RUSH


----------



## Saorse (18 Feb 2005)

Never second guess yourself: if you make a mistake in calling out the command, do not aplogize, panic, overthink it, or start questionning yourself. Stop, put them as they were, and merely attempt the command again. 

Be loud, but don't yell; get that rumblin' up from your gut. Just be confident!


----------



## mcpl_spunky (21 Feb 2005)

Yes I have but  I wasn't on parade I was just trying to teach the green stars how to do a left and right turn on the march and now that is hard especially when this is your first time teaching. it was very hard and i didn't have it in me to snap the cadets into line. But ever since i heard from my CSM, that i have the authority and rank of a warant in my class room - drill hall i am not afraid to be strict and maybe hard on my cadets when ever I am teaching drill. She said that because drill is supposed to be a formal thing.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (21 Feb 2005)

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> Yes I have but   I wasn't on parade I was just trying to teach the green stars how to do a left and right turn on the march and now that is hard especially when this is your first time teaching.


I haven't taught Green Star for awhile ... but I'm pretty sure left and right turns on the march are in the Red Star training plan ... but to each corps their own.



			
				mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> But ever since i heard from my CSM, that i have the authority and rank of a warant in my class room - drill hall i am not afraid to be strict and maybe hard on my cadets when ever I am teaching drill.


I have never heard that specifically.   However when you are teaching a class you are appointed in charge of that classroom and it's members ... regardless of rank and/or qualifications.



			
				mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> She said that because drill is supposed to be a formal thing.


Drill is definatly a formal thing, drill instruction should be done on the parade square always using proper drill movements.   As an instructor you should always be doing drill yourself (i.e. marching instead of walking).   The only exception I can see is obviously speaking and explaining, and looking around to ensure your cadets are learning the movements properly.   (Drill supervisors do not necessarily have to be doing drill as they are there to supervise).


----------

